# Meme War!



## Minnowhead




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## MassillonBuckeye




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## TRAPPERBECK

LOL all of those are good!


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Minnowhead

(Stole this from Fish2Win)


----------



## 9Left




----------



## 9Left




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## fishincontrol




----------



## glasseyes

good grief, so funny, and I actually relate myself to lots of these.


----------



## laynhardwood

Spike Dog said:


> View attachment 212137


Ha ha this one is good


----------



## crittergitter

Best thread in a long time. Keep em coming boys!


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## glasseyes




----------



## Saugeye Tom

FISH ID?


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1MoreKast




----------



## 1MoreKast




----------



## Spike Dog

laynhardwood said:


> Ha ha this one is good


----------



## bdawg




----------



## bdawg




----------



## Bucket Mouth




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## rangerpig250




----------



## MassillonBuckeye




----------



## TDD11




----------



## snag




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Man I love that dogs face there! lol


----------



## Spike Dog

I told my buddy that I was catching fish like crazy on a Grape Ape Reef Runner. He promptly fired off this gem...


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Dovans




----------



## Dovans




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## fishinnick




----------



## snag




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Overwatchmike




----------



## Overwatchmike




----------



## Overwatchmike




----------



## Toad13




----------



## Toad13




----------



## Redman1776




----------



## Overwatchmike




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## Slatebar

1


----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## KaGee

CAUTION! Several of these have crossed the line and we're removed. Keep it clean and non-political.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## flyman01




----------



## flyman01




----------



## flyman01




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## All Eyes

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 212330


That one busted me up! Just really struck me funny for some reason.


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Daveo76

All Eyes said:


> That one busted me up! Just really struck me funny for some reason.


 I just loved the look on his face. A Zebco at the dam? To each his own,,,,,,


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79027


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79026


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## James F

Saugeye Tom said:


> FISH ID?
> View attachment 212146


That's my ex, hope you didn't keep her! She must have gotten out of the chains and anchor! !


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79028


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79029


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79030


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79031


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79032


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79033


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79034


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## flyman01




----------



## flyman01




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Courtesy of e strong


----------



## KaGee




----------



## flyman01




----------



## All Eyes

Who has Tom's arm floaties?


----------



## All Eyes




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## MassillonBuckeye




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## EStrong

LOL...


----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Flathead76

All Eyes said:


> View attachment 212413


My favorite hands down.


----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Shaun69007




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## Slatebar




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## bobk

Great idea Minnowhead. Lots of laughed from this thread.


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79041


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79043


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79044


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79042


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79045


----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## snag




----------



## Slatebar




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Redman1776




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## EStrong

OMG Capt!!! Those last 4 had me laughing till I passed out... 

Those got wiped quick, LOL..

Jesus Loves You,
Chicken Backside,
TumbleWeave... Ok got it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> OMG Capt!!! Those last 4 had me laughing till I passed out...


Lmao


----------



## laynhardwood

Ha ha those last four were good .


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## wildlife53




----------



## Redman1776




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## KaGee




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## flyman01




----------



## flyman01




----------



## ErieRider




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod

GOT YOUR NOSE,!!


----------



## 27482




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## KaGee




----------



## hardwaterfan

.......................


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan

[


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Minnowhead

Merica!


----------



## 9Left

uhhhh.... soooooo, i guess hardwaterfan likes cats....


----------



## hardwaterfan

9Left said:


> uhhhh.... soooooo, i guess hardwaterfan likes cats....


yep....


----------



## Hook N Book

9Left said:


> uhhhh.... soooooo, i guess hardwaterfan likes cats....


I'm starting to see a noticeable pattern developing here too. Ha...I'll likely have a few nightmares over the next few days.


----------



## polebender

Haha! I was just getting ready to say, "enough of the cats already!"


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Hook N Book

If you're referring to me, I never said I didn't like cat's. To be honest, I hate cat's but I love brusell sprouts, guess I'm just weird like that. But your Meme's are indeed funny. ;o)


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan

.........................


----------



## rrand59

Oh. Now I see the beer! I uh was looking for another cat


----------



## hardwaterfan

i think theres one there somewhere....


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan

.........."Meme War!"........hardwaterfan claims VICTORY.........happy 4th you guys.....


----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## 9Left

snag said:


> View attachment 214030



...... Sloth. ( from " the Goonies")


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Name him....SNAGeltooth


----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## fastwater

Would name him Casanova.


----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## fastwater




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## GasFish26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## snag

I've lost a few pics to..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## wildlife53




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hardwaterfan

smokingbarrel i really liked this one, made me laugh!


----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## cane pole

polebender said:


> Haha! I was just getting ready to say, "enough of the cats already!"


I had a supervisor once tell me the only people who don't like cats, are the people who don't know how to fix them


----------



## polebender

cane pole said:


> I had a supervisor once tell me the only people who don't like cats, are the people who don't know how to fix them


Huh? I never said I didn't like cats! I've had several as pets in the past. It was just overkill on the cat meme's there for a while! Lol!


----------



## beaver

cane pole said:


> I had a supervisor once tell me the only people who don't like cats, are the people who don't know how to fix them


Sweet baby rays or yum yum sauce makes anything good enough.


----------



## fastwater

beaver said:


> Sweet baby rays or yum yum sauce makes anything good enough.


If it works for monkey meat, it will work for kitty cat.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## bwarrenuk




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## wildlife53




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 214796


Huge fail......lol


----------



## fastwater

Bet that one got the attention of Whole Foods ceo's in a hurry. Lol!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead

Mod Edit
You know, there is nothing wrong with the MEME, 
but now is not the time given the circumstances of the last week.


----------



## Shaun69007

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 214796


Uhhh. I work with people like that. Back check your Freaking WORK!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Shaun69007 said:


> Uhhh. I work with people like that. Back check your Freaking WORK!


Lol


----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Minnowhead said:


> Mod Edit
> You know, there is nothing wrong with the MEME,
> but now is not the time given the circumstances of the last week.


Was it a robot meme.....I missed it


----------



## MIGHTY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laynhardwood

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 214908


Holy crap!!! That's gotta be painful


----------



## fastwater

laynhardwood said:


> Holy crap!!! That's gotta be painful


Yep!

I cringed this morning when I looked at it too.
You imagine running that one the rest of the way through to remove the barb.


----------



## laynhardwood

fastwater said:


> Yep!
> 
> I cringed this morning when I looked at it too.
> You imagine running that one the rest of the way through to remove the barb.


OH Man that thought just made it worse yet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Acually made my testicles retreat some


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Acually made my testicles retreat some


Lol!

Been looking at that pic. off and on trying to figure out just what would be the best way to run that thing the rest of the way through. Maybe having to straighten the curved part of the hook out a bit. Just don't see any way other than trying to run it the rest of the way through up to the tip of the fingernail. I'm thinkin that would be one to go to the ER and take the numbing shot in the end of the before attempting to remove.
At least a half a 5th without the ER trip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> 
> Been looking at that pic. off and on trying to figure out just what would be the best way to run that thing the rest of the way through. Maybe having to straighten the curved part of the hook out a bit. Just don't see any way other than trying to run it the rest of the way through up to the tip of the fingernail. I'm thinkin that would be one to go to the ER and take the numbing shot in the end of the before attempting to remove.
> At least a half a 5th without the ER trip.


Put me to sleep.....and a fifth


----------



## snag




----------



## EStrong

Saugeye Tom said:


> Acually made my testicles retreat some


I'm surprised you have testicles! Did you pick up a small pair on eBay? I figured you had Hello Kitty girl parts down there that matched your missing floaties.  How many hockey helmets do YOU own? LOL...


----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 215179


Best one yet! lol.

The squirrel and the bird feeder was pretty funny as well


----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482

*What an awesome race!*

*Yes folks, it was an exciting race; the fans were holding their breaths at the finish line! And with only some tenths of a second between the first 2 submarines, it was a tough call for the referee!*

*And here are the photo finishes of the submarine racing championship!








*


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 215248


Lord....they were in my yard Saturday night


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

Sorry no caption, but Ohio State Troopers welcoming Michigan Troopers to the RNC


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79185
View media item 79186


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## rrand59

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 215472


I resent that


----------



## reyangelo

I've been following this thread for a while...too funny. Hopefully this one hasn't been posted here already:


----------



## EStrong

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 215472


Hell I did this just this past weekend...  Also fired up the old 1200baud modem and dialed in to a BBS or two.


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

One of my favorites,,,,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## smokingbarrel

This thread should be a* "sticky" *thread IHO with over 19,000 views and always entertaining Meme's lol


----------



## KaGee

smokingbarrel said:


> This thread should be a* "sticky" *thread IHO with over 19,000 views and always entertaining Meme's lol


Mmmmmm... no. It's good as it stands.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## 9Left




----------



## fishywilton

Hahaha


----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## capt j-rod




----------



## Phish_4_Bass




----------



## waterfox

Cleveland clown fan waiting for his team to play in superbowl


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Left turn clyde


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## wildlife53




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

LOL! Thats a good one Spike Dog.


----------



## KaGee




----------



## rrand59

I DONT HAVE A FERRARI EITHER!


----------



## 27482

Who needs a Ferrari !!!


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Toad13




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Slatebar

Words to live by


----------



## KaGee

^ Relaxing sleep eh?


----------



## AlanC




----------



## waterfox

would you like one of my hot peppers?


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Weekender#1 said:


> View attachment 216959


Oh god. Rotflmao


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## GMyers

capt j-rod said:


> View attachment 212438


You have to be from Toledo....This is true up here on so many fronts!!!!


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Evinrude58

That must be the Walmart in Canton


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Evinrude58

So Thursday it will be 379 in Omaha Nebraska. That is one hell of a warm front.


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Trollineye




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## FOSR




----------



## hardwaterfan

weekender, outstanding my friend!

(fun facts)


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1

You guys would not believe where I get these Meme's, in a site someone turned me on to, the thread that is just titled funny pics. It has been up for many years and the funny pics thread is over 450 pages, with many meme's more funny but just to "colorful" to share on this site. Not a sex site but a ...just don't worry. Ha. I am up to page 265 as I have a note card that I write down the last page visited and when bored I jump back in for 10 pages of funny's. My cloud photos are getting stuffed with just so much funny stuff. I don't want to bore you but I just have to share this ****. I may post something that is a little racy but I do not have any mean intent to any one, but I have to share it. I have probably several hundred in my files now and everyone needs to be shared. I am going to buy another digital picture frame to just have this flashing to all in my family room.


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76

Weekender#1 said:


> You guys would not believe where I get these Meme's, in a site someone turned me on to, the thread that is just titled funny pics. It has been up for many years and the funny pics thread is over 450 pages, with many meme's more funny but just to "colorful" to share on this site. Not a sex site but a ...just don't worry. Ha. I am up to page 265 as I have a note card that I write down the last page visited and when bored I jump back in for 10 pages of funny's. My cloud photos are getting stuffed with just so much funny stuff. I don't want to bore you but I just have to share this ****. I may post something that is a little racy but I do not have any mean intent to any one, but I have to share it. I have probably several hundred in my files now and everyone needs to be shared. I am going to buy another digital picture frame to just have this flashing to all in my family room.


Yeah Weekender#1, there are a few good sites out there but quite a few of these I won't even post because of some of the kids watching. Seems like we are doing ok but I'd like to see a few more folks post!! Good job!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 217427


NOW THAT'S HILARIOUS


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## bikerman67

Weekender#1 said:


> You guys would not believe where I get these Meme's, in a site someone turned me on to, the thread that is just titled funny pics. It has been up for many years and the funny pics thread is over 450 pages, with many meme's more funny but just to "colorful" to share on this site. Not a sex site but a ...just don't worry. Ha. I am up to page 265 as I have a note card that I write down the last page visited and when bored I jump back in for 10 pages of funny's. My cloud photos are getting stuffed with just so much funny stuff. I don't want to bore you but I just have to share this ****. I may post something that is a little racy but I do not have any mean intent to any one, but I have to share it. I have probably several hundred in my files now and everyone needs to be shared. I am going to buy another digital picture frame to just have this flashing to all in my family room.


do you want to share the site??


----------



## Daveo76

bikerman67 said:


> do you want to share the site??


 Yeah Bikerman67, he said it was just called " Funny Pics " I get mine all over the place but the most are on " Memes Funny, Bing Images " There are plenty of places to find them. I haven't been fishing at all this year and have nothing better to do !! Tight Lines!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1

No


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## fastwater




----------



## fastwater




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 9Left




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Buick Riviera




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ca


KaGee said:


>


N


----------



## Saugeye Tom

KaGee said:


>


Can't open img


----------



## fastwater

Must be something in the air.
Couldn't open BR's or Kagee's.
Getting same image Tom posted


----------



## glasseyes

wont open


----------



## beaver

Here how about now? I saved it to my phone and posted it through the campfire app.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

beaver said:


> Here how about now? I saved it to my phone and posted it through the campfire app.


Nope


----------



## beaver

Well I see it just fine, both times.


----------



## glasseyes

nope


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## KaGee

Problem reported


----------



## polebender

I can't open them on google using Safari, but they show up using OHub.


----------



## KaGee

Please be patient... it's being worked on.


----------



## KaGee

Problem solved, thanks for stopping and shopping!


----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76

I keep getting an error message saying my post won't upload


----------



## Daveo76

O well,,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

Hmmmm


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

There we go!!!


----------



## Daveo76

well


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## polebender

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 217657


When they moved that up to the steering column, it caused hundreds of accidents in West Virginia. They were getting their feet caught in the steering wheel!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 217658


King of diamonds. ....1 eye


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 217657


Brights


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

View attachment 217754
View attachment 217754


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 217753


What a great picture!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482




----------



## hardwaterfan

thats how you turned your high beams on?????? lol....

its all relative though, some of the younger guys at work dont know who "Spicoli" is...("i see a globe right there....)

i guess i need to find a funny meme now....how about this one....


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

View attachment 217836


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

C'mon boys,, let's see some!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee

Gentleman... I warned early on to keep this thread clean. If we can't, then it will go away.

Too many posts having to be removed by the mod staff that violate TOS. 

There will be no further warnings. Keep it clean or it's gone.


----------



## 9Left

uuummmm....., halloween is on October 31st.


----------



## Daveo76

9Left said:


> uuummmm....., halloween is on October 31st.


 Yeah, I didn't understand that one either,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## beaver

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah, I didn't understand that one either,,,,,,


That's one was passed around a couple years ago to see how gullible and stupid people were. Unfortunately, there was quite a few sharing it without even thinking.


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## M R DUCKS

.....FRIDAY THE 13TH !......been 666 years.....


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Phish_4_Bass




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Scum_Frog

no offense to anyone but this is hilarious lol


----------



## Slatebar

I can relate to this,, I really, really can........................


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Slatebar




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1

Dave, I like the way you think, we would be great friends I am sure. Carry on, sir.


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Daveo76

Weekender#1 said:


> Dave, I like the way you think, we would be great friends I am sure. Carry on, sir.


 Yeah, I think we could. I've just taken the fishing season off to recover from some nagging physical problems, plus I fish for Hybrid Stripers at Greenup dam in the hydro current and they are flat out beasts. So I have some time to look for these memes. But thanks for the kind words. I'll keep it going if you do too.....


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

View attachment 218536
View attachment 218536


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## KaGee

Dave and Weekender... take a break... go fishing.


----------



## Hook N Book

Indeed, please do. I'm tired of watching this thread. The invitation has been extended, why not make the connection and share your humor with one another.


----------



## ErieRider

Two things I needed to add to the above comments and keeping with the theme of this thread, I will do it properly


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76

I'm finished,,


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> I'm finished,,


Nooooooo


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## rrand59

Me too


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## beaver




----------



## beaver

Hook N Book said:


> Indeed, please do. I'm tired of watching this thread. The invitation has been extended, why not make the connection and share your humor with one another.


Man, I bet you're just the life of the party....


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## beaver




----------



## Saugeye Tom

streamstalker said:


> I've enjoyed this thread.


I look here at least 2 times a day


----------



## quackpot

This is great for a laugh. I visit at least twice a day.


----------



## mas5588

Agreed. +1 on the thread. 

Tommy likey


----------



## Hook N Book

beaver said:


> Man, I bet you're just the life of the party....


You'd lose every time for sure...!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I look here at least 2 times a day


I do too...
...and apparently this thread has been so good that those that don't even like it can't resist but to keep looking at it.


----------



## Hook N Book

fastwater said:


> I do too...
> ...and apparently this thread has been so good that those that don't even like it can't resist but to keep looking at it.


Agreed, but some have refused to realize this is a "G" rated site. It's been stated a couple of times in the thread about the contents of some of them. Continued failure to recognize that will make it go away.


----------



## fastwater

Hook N Book said:


> Agreed, but some have refused to realize this is a "G" rated site. It's been stated a couple of times in the thread about the contents of some of them. Continued failure to recognize that will make it go away.


Understand!
And those rules should be followed. They aren't that hard.
But as usual...there are always a few persistent in ruining the enjoyment for all.


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## reyangelo

I have been following this thread at least once a day and it's entertaining. I hope the posts (which admins remove) breaking the "G" rated rule do not cause this thread to be removed. I do appreciate their continued efforts to filter out posts and keep this thread going.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## EStrong

Hook N Book said:


> Agreed, but some have refused to realize this is a "G" rated site. It's been stated a couple of times in the thread about the contents of some of them. Continued failure to recognize that will make it go away.


You know I was going to say something, lol. For those that step over the "G" rated line, how bout a nice "heads up" in a PM and then delete the post. If it is a repeated and purposeful behavior, lock their account for a week or so. Once they are reinstated, if they do it again, delete their account. Don't delete the entire thread because someone took it past the TOS of the site. That wouldn't be fair, and that wouldn't be cool to the rest of us.

E...


----------



## Daveo76

fastwater said:


> Understand!
> And those rules should be followed. They aren't that hard.
> But as usual...there are always a few persistent in ruining the enjoyment for all.


 I tried my best to not post offensive ones, but everyone has a different view. I posted one with a woman in a bikini holding a couple bass when this thread was started and it was deleted, So I was very careful about what I posted. But for every 1 "decent" meme, there are 5 vulgar ones. I know they have to be screened anyway. So, I hope nobody was offended by anything I posted. Like I said, I haven't been fishing for a year due to shoulder and pinched nerve in my neck, So I thought I would post when I saw this thread come up. Should have known better,,,,,


----------



## Todd Wilson

Daveo76 said:


> I tried my best to not post offensive ones, but everyone has a different. I posted one with a woman in a bikini holding a couple bass when this thread was started and it was deleted, So I was very careful about what I posted. But for every 1 "decent" meme, there are 5 vulgar ones. I know they have to be screened anyway. So, I hope nobody was offended by anything I posted. Like I said, I haven't been fishing for a year due to shoulder and pinched nerve in my neck, So I thought I would post when I saw this thread come up. Should have known better,,,,,


I think this thread has been awesome!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> I tried my best to not post offensive ones, but everyone has a different view. I posted one with a woman in a bikini holding a couple bass when this thread was started and it was deleted, So I was very careful about what I posted. But for every 1 "decent" meme, there are 5 vulgar ones. I know they have to be screened anyway. So, I hope nobody was offended by anything I posted. Like I said, I haven't been fishing for a year due to shoulder and pinched nerve in my neck, So I thought I would post when I saw this thread come up. Should have known better,,,,,


Sam never got deleted


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He


Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 218872


....hey. I posted this...


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## fastwater

Daveo76 said:


> I tried my best to not post offensive ones, but everyone has a different view. I posted one with a woman in a bikini holding a couple bass when this thread was started and it was deleted, So I was very careful about what I posted. But for every 1 "decent" meme, there are 5 vulgar ones. I know they have to be screened anyway. So, I hope nobody was offended by anything I posted. Like I said, I haven't been fishing for a year due to shoulder and pinched nerve in my neck, So I thought I would post when I saw this thread come up. Should have known better,,,,,


Have enjoyed all your posts Daveo76.


----------



## Roscoe

Daveo76 said:


> I tried my best to not post offensive ones, but everyone has a different view. I posted one with a woman in a bikini holding a couple bass when this thread was started and it was deleted, So I was very careful about what I posted. But for every 1 "decent" meme, there are 5 vulgar ones. I know they have to be screened anyway. So, I hope nobody was offended by anything I posted. Like I said, I haven't been fishing for a year due to shoulder and pinched nerve in my neck, So I thought I would post when I saw this thread come up. Should have known better,,,,,



What kind of problems does the pinched nerve cause that keeps you from fishing?


Roscoe


----------



## Daveo76

They won't operate and the pain can go all the way down to my rear end. Also have some shoulder damage, spinal stenosis, and some muscle tears. So I've just let it rest up. Broke 2 ribs on the rocks at Greenup dam last summer too, but they are healed.


Roscoe said:


> What kind of problems does the pinched nerve cause that keeps you from fishing?
> 
> 
> Roscoe


----------



## bountyhunter

I get injections in my neck ,three days later I feel great.


----------



## Shad Rap

We really wanna talk about vulgar posts when you have people with vulgar avatars?..can't be that bad...99.9% of us are adults.


----------



## Roscoe

Daveo76 said:


> They won't operate and the pain can go all the way down to my rear end. Also have some shoulder damage, spinal stenosis, and some muscle tears. So I've just let it rest up. Broke 2 ribs on the rocks at Greenup dam last summer too, but they are healed.


You sound like Evel Knievel to me. Try those Steroid shots Bountyhunter mentioned. They do help. Also try Wheat Germ Oil, about a TBL spoon each day .Google it. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## beaver

Shad Rap said:


> We really wanna talk about vulgar posts when you have people with vulgar avatars?..can't be that bad...99% of us are adults.


You didn't know ogf is the "safe space" of the fishing community?


----------



## Daveo76

Roscoe said:


> You sound like Evel Knievel to me. Try those Steroid shots Bountyhunter mentioned. They do help. Also try Wheat Germ Oil, about a TBL spoon each day .Google it. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


 I take shots in both shoulders and my spine, so I think they just want to run the bill up,,,,,


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> I take shots in both shoulders and my spine, so I think they just want to run the bill up,,,,,


I've had issues and went to a do 3 times...gone for now....he'll. Couldn't sleep.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

No. .....


----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

I took my self out of meme jail to post this one. Mods just don't want to screen all these posts when there are over 40 K looks. No, I still haven't fished and maybe they can see why there aren't so many Greenup dam posts. But I still see the Walmart political post is going. Who knows what to do? Still love this site but all my posts frombefore 2004 weren't included , so I guess you need to be in power to have any say. Nothing matters,,,,,


----------



## Hook N Book

Daveo76 said:


> I took my self out of meme jail to post this one. Mods just don't want to screen all these posts when there are over 40 K looks. No, I still haven't fished and maybe they can see why there aren't so many Greenup dam posts. But I still see the Walmart political post is going. Who knows what to do? Still love this site but all my posts frombefore 2004 weren't included , so I guess you need to be in power to have any say. Nothing matters,,,,,
> 
> I'm thinking there's a point in here somewhere but not sure what it is.
> I'd say any post you've made since joining the site is still here, unless it was nuked of course.
> Relax and keep posting MEME's and have fun. Hope you're feeling better too.
> View attachment 219031


----------



## I Fish

Hook N Book said:


> Indeed, please do. I'm tired of watching this thread. The invitation has been extended, why not make the connection and share your humor with one another.


WTF?? Why don't we all stop posting to OGF? Then, you won't have any threads to watch. Sorry this is such a momentous undertaking for you. Be a mod or man up. jeez, I can't believe I just posted this to OGF of all places.


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Hook N Book

I Fish said:


> WTF?? Why don't we all stop posting to OGF? Then, you won't have any threads to watch. Sorry this is such a momentous undertaking for you. Be a mod or man up. jeez, I can't believe I just posted this to OGF of all places.


Obviously, you missed the point. Clearly, it's the posts that are too racy and not suited for this site. If that's a problem for you, you can get over it.
Now can we get back to the Meme's without the nonsense.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76

The point is, that you want people to post,, right?? I shouldn't need someone to tell me or Weekender to "take a break", People didn't want posts from Greenup Dam on the Ohio River forum to be posted because they thought it would be overrun with people fishing. I told folks that wasn't the way it was supposed to work. I would have thought you guys would have been happy to see something besides the Lake Erie posts and check them. If I'm wrong then so be it. This thread has at least brought some people to the attention of others who they may have not had contact with others before. I realize that it takes time to check every post but that is what Mods are for. I was posting since it was GFO and it doesn't make any difference to me. If one person fishing has been helped by me, then Mission Accomplished. But we don't need to be subjected to someone telling us to "take a break". Maybe there is a reason for all the posts and if it doesn't fit the criteria, then so be it


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

The white bass that gave me a heart attack a day later


----------



## Hook N Book

I thought we were talking about Meme's that crossed the line.
BTW...where's Greenup damn? Just kidding.

Oh yeah, nice mustache.

http://ohiogamefishing.s3.amazonaws.com/2016/09/352245_42db5d72f833509e345b9c568bca97bf.jpg


----------



## Daveo76

Hook N Book said:


> I thought we were talking about Meme's that crossed the line.
> BTW...where's Greenup damn? Just kidding.
> 
> Oh yeah, nice mustache.
> 
> http://ohiogamefishing.s3.amazonaws.com/2016/09/352245_42db5d72f833509e345b9c568bca97bf.jpg


----------



## Daveo76

OOps, , somewhere between Portsmouth and Ironton,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

Memes need scrutiny, but Greenup Dam posts on the Ohio River Forum are ok. Fishing is fishing, so there needs to be a political forum and a forum just for fun As in the meme thread, just for fun and humor,, although politics and comedy seem t go together. I know that is what the "Lounge" is for but ties are changing.


----------



## mas5588

You guys are ruining this thread. Less gibber jabber. More memes


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## reyangelo




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 9Left




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 219156


Lol.....thanks...lost my coffee


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## bikerman67

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah Bikerman67, he said it was just called " Funny Pics " I get mine all over the place but the most are on " Memes Funny, Bing Images " There are plenty of places to find them. I haven't been fishing at all this year and have nothing better to do !! Tight Lines!!


thanks


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 219266


Lmao...holey crap


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## KaGee

Think I cold take this to Lake Erie?


----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## KaGee




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

KaGee said:


> Think I cold take this to Lake Erie?


Pick your days!!!


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Slatebar




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## EStrong

Dave, I'm going to buy a boat just so I can take you out fishing. I can tell you're BORED! LOL 

BTW, enjoy your meme posts, funny.


----------



## Daveo76

EStrong said:


> Dave, I'm going to buy a boat just so I can take you out fishing. I can tell you're BORED! LOL
> 
> BTW, enjoy your meme posts, funny.


 Thank you!! I'm going to try to get out after the first of the month to try to get in on some great Fall fishing. I have slowed down on the posts a little,,,,,


----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## 9Left




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead

And for the 1000th meme since I started this thread...


----------



## fastwater




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Daveo76

Minnowhead said:


> And for the 1000th meme since I started this thread...
> View attachment 219478


 Congrats!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## madgabfar




----------



## rrand59

Been there


----------



## Slatebar




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Saugeye Tom

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 219588


STARBUCKS? ??


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 219759


GOT ME! LOL


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 219793


Lmao...my mom found one like that in my 69 nova.....right next to strawberry ez widers......let her taste the papers told her we chew em....then explained the function of the gage


----------



## Daveo76

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao...my mom found one like that in my 69 nova.....right next to strawberry ez widers......let her taste the papers told her we chew em....then explained the function of the gage


Just couldn't let that one get by without posting it,,,


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 219872


 Man do I remember that!! My uncle had one and we'd go fishing or something and he had 7 kids and the 3 of us! Thanks


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep....brings back lots of memories. Lol!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ML1187

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao...my mom found one like that in my 69 nova.....right next to strawberry ez widers......let her taste the papers told her we chew em....then explained the function of the gage


You sir are a bad bad man.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> You sir are a bad bad man.


No...just young..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> You sir are a bad bad man.


AND. .the late 70's. We're different


----------



## rrand59

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 219872


How did we survive


----------



## Daveo76

rrand59 said:


> How did we survive


 If we were lucky enough, we got a window seat!!


----------



## rrand59

Daveo76 said:


> If we were lucky enough, we got a window seat!!


Yea facing forward not backward


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> AND. .the late 70's. We're different


You bet!

Those sure we're the days.


----------



## Daveo76

The 70's. Graduated in 76, hence the user name


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hardwaterfan

15 cents???? wow....15 cents....


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## gutthooked




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76

For those who love pictures of deer,,,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

I think they like catfish


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## SPLMAX SAM




----------



## ErieRider

SPLMAX SAM said:


> View attachment 219991


Some of those boxes are half empty, don't get it


----------



## Misdirection




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Brings back fond memories.......

Roscoe


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol.....thanks...lost my coffee


try spewing tequila out your nose when you crack up laughing.  oh, it hurts!!!


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## laynhardwood

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 220078


I found myself one of those 18years ago and I put a ring on it.


----------



## Daveo76

laynhardwood said:


> I found myself one of those 18years ago and I put a ring on it.


 Congrats to you,, mine passed on in 2011


----------



## hatteras1

A fun day tubing with my nephew...








and that scary moment when you realize








....Your about to lose your dignity...
(and your shorts)


----------



## laynhardwood

Daveo76 said:


> Congrats to you,, mine passed on in 2011


Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## hatteras1

http://www.ohmagif.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/news-reporter-ice-reporting-fail.gif


----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## 27482




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## 27482




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hatteras1

I post a lot of funny pictures, but these were from last night, (Twitter).........(Sorry 09/27)


----------



## hatteras1

Donald Trumps Dog


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Daveo76

Great ones hatteras1. I like the Auroras. Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1

Daveo76 said:


> Great ones hatteras1. I like the Auroras. Keep 'em coming!!


The Auroras are on Twitter today. There are quite a few to look at. 
https://twitter.com/i/moments/781868545277911040


----------



## hatteras1

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 220331


"Which car does your cat like?"


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

hatteras1 said:


> "Which car does your cat like?"


He likes "Catillacs" but the Toyotas on race day !!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Saugeye Tom

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 220328


Lmao...a trump comb over.....VOTE HIM IN


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 220349


Lmao. I seen it imeidalty


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao. I seen it imeidalty


Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> Pretty cool, huh?


Yes......camouflage dog


----------



## KaGee

People Eating Tasty Animals LOL!


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Misdirection




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## KaGee

Nuff is Enuff! The title is MEMES!!!!!! 
Look up the definition if you don't know what a MEME is!


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## hatteras1

They're pictures...........and they're funny


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

KaGee said:


> Nuff is Enuff! The title is MEMES!!!!!!
> Look up the definition if you don't know what a MEME is!


I think Kagee needs to have a talk regarding Letter of the Law vs Spirit of the law...


----------



## rrand59

Its entertainment no matter what its called. Not that serious


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 220668


Heck, just slap some butter on it and I'd give that a go. lol
White bread, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn sammich!


----------



## Roscoe

That pretty much sums it up!


Roscoe


----------



## Daveo76

Roscoe said:


> That pretty much sums it up!
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Amen bro,,,, just heard from my daughter in California,,, miss her so bad,,,, thanks for the post


----------



## hatteras1

"Worried about your daughter dating?"... 









I posted an article about these guns in "waterfowl" It's a (Punt Gun) for Duck hunting..


----------



## fastwater

^^^ I think I saw these two guys with this gun in Michigan hunting the recorded Bigfoot.


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> ^^^ I think I saw these two guys with this gun in Michigan hunting the recorded Bigfoot.


How come we don't have a picture caption post???............... (yet)??


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> How come we don't have a picture caption post???............... (yet)??


Well...it stands to reason it's gonna have to be a big gun...


----------



## fastwater

...and we'll have to 'out gun' them...


----------



## hatteras1

Never (SAW) that coming.............










Sorry.. couldn't pass that up..


----------



## laynhardwood

hatteras1 said:


> Never (SAW) that coming.............
> 
> View attachment 220750
> 
> 
> Sorry.. couldn't pass that up..


Na dang


----------



## gutthooked




----------



## Saugeye Tom

gutthooked said:


> View attachment 220763


No rack???


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

There's no limit on nuisance species..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> No rack???


No, it was a John Doe!


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Slatebar

So true...................


----------



## Slatebar

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 219669






OK,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Slatebar said:


> So true...................


She's hot


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Slatebar said:


> OK,


Oh my


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## ML1187




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 221027


Lol. Hope she didn't pull the trigger


----------



## laynhardwood

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 221027


Dang that picture is tough to look at


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

I was in the Forrest and a tree fell.....it didn't make any sound. ...Steven Wright


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## gutthooked




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## rrand59

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 221146


Oldie but still a good one


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 221146


Lmao...good one...heard it years ago


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 221160


We could probably end the thread on this one. Holy crap. To clarify, I recently created a facebook account for the first time and I already regret it due to the sheer amount of "opinion" flying around out there. My lord. I can't do it.


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Misdirection




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## rrand59




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## 27482




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Saugeye Tom

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 221238


So they finally learned to cross at the signs


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Slatebar

I think I wrote this book,,, I have 4


----------



## KaGee

As you all are thinking about winterizing...


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## fastwater

Just when we thought it was safe to go outside again...


----------



## Roscoe

Who can get it 1st?


Roscoe


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

40?


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Roscoe

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> 40?



Wrong answer. Try again.


Roscoe


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Roscoe

streamstalker said:


> 96?


SS
96 is the answer. How did you come up with it? Ah....A Genius eh?


Roscoe


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Daveo76

hmmm


----------



## mattman1341

streamstalker said:


> 96?


40. Add the last answer to the equation. 2+5+5=12, 3+6+12= 21, 8+11+21=40


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

mattman1341 said:


> 40. Add the last answer to the equation. 2+5+5=12, 3+6+12= 21, 8+11+21=40



MM
You'll have to ask Streamstalker about that. I thought he had the right answer. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## fastwater

I got 96 also.

Got my answer the old fashion way...cheated.

Just googled " 1+4=5 riddle "


----------



## mas5588

You guys are all wrong. 

8 + 11 = 19 where I went to school. 

All but the first are just wrong. 

Duh


----------



## Daveo76

Put a + sign in front of the 2,3,and 8 and it = 40


----------



## mas5588

Daveo76 said:


> Put a + sign in front of the 2,3,and 8 and it = 40


You've got the right idea, but you miss the ones in between. 4+7, 5+8, 6+9, 7+10


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Daveo76

mas5588 said:


> You've got the right idea, but you miss the ones in between. 4+7, 5+8, 6+9, 7+10





streamstalker said:


> Unless you have seen those kinds of tests before, then the meme might be confusing and not provide enough information. I'm a teacher, and one of the things you better do in this day and age of standardized testing is make sure the students understand the form of the test before they go in.
> 
> To put it more clearly, it should read:
> 
> If 1+4=5 and 2+5=12 and 3+6=21, then what is the answer to 8+11=____?
> a. 40
> b. 102
> c. 96
> d. 88
> 
> The more I think about it, a more logical way of expressing it is the first number times one more the second number is the answer:
> 1X5=5
> 2x6=12
> 3X7=21
> 8X12=96


Thanks guys,, too much to handle for a Saturday !! I just went through and added them. 96 fish would be good though!!


----------



## 9Left

lol... its 40 guys... that was two steps below SIMPLE

streamstalker is probly using his new method of common core math... which ends up confusing the crap out of people... poor kids


----------



## I Fish

This must be the new core math. I'd say just because they got the second and third answer wrong doesn't change the fact that 8 + 11 = 19, regardless of a pattern to the wrong answers, you know, 2 wrongs don't make a right, lol.


----------



## hardwaterfan

96? and dang you Roscoe  for making my brain hurt...

edit, i stopped looking at any additional posts after i made my comment...i wanted to try to figure it out.....beleive me im not saying anything, im pretty dumb. )


and now i just read through all of the replies and now my brain hurts even more and i need a drink...

edit #2, forgot to add hilarious meme....


----------



## Slatebar

Designed by Alfred E Newman......... look closely..


----------



## hardwaterfan

thanks slatebar, thats it im going outside.....


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 221451


Lol. Mine has 40 12 inchers


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## tomb

Deleted


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe said:


> TOMB
> Did you have something to say about my post? I didn't get the message.


----------



## Roscoe

tomb

Was it that post you tried to comment on?


Roscoe


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Misdirection




----------



## Misdirection




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 221670


Second row up middle


----------



## Misdirection

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 221670


I've found two. Third row down third from the right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Third row down right side


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Misdirection said:


> I've found two. Third row down third from the right.


Me too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm 


Misdirection said:


> I've found two. Third row down third from the right.


Sure he's gonna hook us on something


----------



## Misdirection

Saugeye Tom said:


> Me too


Yea, but you can't look at it and type a reply!


----------



## Misdirection




----------



## Ruminator

I see three. Looking at it as horizontal rows: 3rd row- 8th lock / 5th row- 2nd lock / 7th row- 5th lock.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ruminator said:


> I see three. Looking at it as horizontal rows: 3rd row- 8th lock / 5th row- 2nd lock / 7th row- 5th lock.


I think we have a winner. .where do we send the corvette?


----------



## Ruminator

Yay!! [doing my happy dance] If you can store it through the winter for me Tom, I'll come down in the spring to get it. 
I just ask that you pull the wheels off and set it on jack stands.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Shad Rap

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 221670


3


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1

"I know that road is around here somewhere!"


----------



## M R DUCKS

I see 2


----------



## Daveo76

M R DUCKS said:


> I see 2


 There are 3 . The killer is the 5th row down, 2nd from left is barely open,,,,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## KaGee




----------



## reyangelo




----------



## KaGee

^ OGF?


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Meerkat




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Meerkat




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Toad13




----------



## Meerkat




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 222059


Something about the bait flying off the hook slays me every time. I think it stems from my Uncle Wilbur when we'd be fishing his farm pond. He always had these monster bobbers and would hook up a huge ball of nightcrawler and heave that thing out as far as he could and of course, quite often the bobber would go one direction, and the bait another. He'd cuss and I would giggle uncontrollably. To this day I can't help but laugh a little when this happens to someone. One of the funnier things in life apparently.


----------



## Daveo76

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Something about the bait flying off the hook slays me every time. I think it stems from my Uncle Wilbur when we'd be fishing his farm pond. He always had these monster bobbers and would hook up a huge ball of nightcrawler and heave that thing out as far as he could and of course, quite often the bobber would go one direction, and the bait another. He'd cuss and I would giggle uncontrollably. To this day I can't help but laugh a little when this happens to someone. One of the funnier things in life apparently.


 Yeah, we use live Shad and Mooneyes when the Wipers get finicky. No worse feeling than working so hard to get the bait, when there is very little around, you see a few Wipers start busting the surface, get excited and sling that sucker off


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Saugeye Tom

appropriate again


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## backfar

They were all married men


----------



## laynhardwood

backfar said:


> They were all married men


That is what I was thinking also


----------



## Daveo76

yep


----------



## DenOhio

beaver said:


> Well I see it just fine, both times.


Ditto see both


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## hardwaterfan

ST....wow that is weird!


----------



## KaGee




----------



## fastwater

^^^That's kinda sick KaGee.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## pintail13

Reminds me of minnowhead for some reason....the young intelligent lady selling seashells that is!


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## KaGee

fastwater said:


> ^^^That's kinda sick KaGee.


It was a movie... It's Haloween!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Ruminator

"Years of Child Therapy" !!! Oh, that is absolutely right.

Even if that child is aware of the set-up and photos taken; a scary clown under her bed is still imprinted into her mind and psyche.
A probable negative life-altering watershed moment.

Personally, I'm not now, and have never had a fear of clowns.


----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## fastwater

^^^^Just spit coffee all over the keyboard.

Just can't help it can ya?


----------



## laynhardwood

fastwater said:


> ^^^^Just spit coffee all over the keyboard.
> 
> Just can't help it can ya?


Ha ha that one is really funny


----------



## bwarrenuk




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Ruminator

Hint- Its a blue stick...


----------



## Daveo76

no,,, it isn't,,,,,,,,


----------



## wildlife53

It is a green stick.


----------



## beaver

You can also move a yellow stick and make it right.


----------



## Skippy

Move the yellow stick off of the plus sign up on to the 6 making the 6 into an 8.


----------



## Eatmybait

TAKE THE YELLOW STICK FROM THE PLUS AND MAKE A 8


----------



## koonzie99

I would move the blue stick and make it 5+4=9


----------



## Misdirection

Make the six a zero 0+4=4


----------



## beaver

I found 3 possible solutions. 

Move the yellow stick from the plus sign to make it 8-4=4.

Move the blue stick to make it 5+4=9.

Move the green stick to make it 0+4=4.


----------



## Daveo76

Misdirection had the one I was after. Great job guys!!!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Ruminator

Yes it was, at least one of them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## koonzie99

WEATHER ADVISORY!!Theirs a category 5 Klubnado headed to Cleveland capable of blistering speeds and devastating strikeouts.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Rogue Donk

A few of my faves...


----------



## Trollineye




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## Spike Dog

Somewhere Harry is looking down and smiling!
Holy Cow!


----------



## reyangelo




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

streamstalker said:


> View attachment 222854


I really hope thats not another heroin overdose!


----------



## EStrong

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I really hope thats not another heroin overdose!


Nah, that's the typical bank fisherman from Hamilton. I think one of those guys is Trailbreaker.


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

streamstalker said:


> I've put that picture on here before. I took it close to ten years ago (way before the heroin thing) on the lower Olentangy as I floated by them. If you look in the lower left corner, you can see the reflection of a beer can that I edited out, but they obviously were doing more than drinking Bud Light. Maybe they were huffing. I used to see some of that going on down there. There are always the homeless down there, but there used to be a lot more before Batelle rousted their camps. They stirred a bit before I floated on.


The captions are killing me.. looooool


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## MIGHTY

I was on another forum with a similar meme thread. After a while another member made a second meme thread where people posted up pictures they had saved so members could make memes for it. Not trying to hijack this one by any means but any thoughts?


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## rrand59

OH PLEASE....LET THERE BE MORE MEMES!


----------



## mkalink




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Misdirection




----------



## KaGee




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## quackpot

Ok who took the picture of me fishing


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## KaGee




----------



## fastwater

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 223123


Hopefully my G-children will be able to say the same when they get older.


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## bikerman67

mine


----------



## zook

Keep em coming


----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Shaun69007

snag said:


> View attachment 223275
> View attachment 223276


Would they be considered "A" Okay??? Heyoo!


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## garhtr




----------



## snag




----------



## Misdirection




----------



## hardwaterfan

misdirection she looks exactly like my cat, Trouble......i mean exactly, that could be a pic of her....

edit, almost forgot to include hilarious meme....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

U mmmmm why was the laughing donkey removed?


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## Saugeye Tom

streamstalker said:


> To avoid confusion, I imagine. The meme it was replying to was deleted.


Oh....I must have put in the reply.....thx ss.....


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## KaGee




----------



## fastwater




----------



## All Eyes




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater




----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## snag




----------



## rrand59

Did your wife see this?


----------



## Shad Rap

rrand59 said:


> Did your wife see this?


Of course not.


----------



## KaGee




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## glasseyes

Shad Rap said:


> View attachment 223569


My wife and I actually went to Myrtle beach for our Honey moon back over forty years ago. I had never been to the ocean. I woke up early from our motel room on the beach and snuck down to do a little surf fishing. I heard someone screaming my name after a short period of fishing and looked up to see my new wife on the balcony shaking her head . Oh well she found out real quick her man liked to fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

glasseyes said:


> My wife and I actually went to Myrtle beach for our Honey moon back over forty years ago. I had never been to the ocean. I woke up early from our motel room on the beach and snuck down to do a little surf fishing. I heard someone screaming my name after a short period of fishing and looked up to see my new wife on the balcony shaking her head . Oh well she found out real quick her man liked to fish


Took mine to fla 20 yrs ago spent 3 days on st johns


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Hook N Book

It seems like a select few can't or will not abide by the TOS. A warning was put out on this thread awhile ago but it has strayed again. Let's keep it clean without the not so subtle politics and lewdness out of the thread.


----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## ShakeDown

Ok here's the deal. We're reopening this on a condition...anyone who breaks the TOS in this thread from this point forward, gets an immediate 30 day vacation. We realize that penalizing the masses for the actions of a select few isn't exactly "team ogf-ish", however the amount of moderation this thread has caused over its time is record shattering, and that doesn't fly.

So, enjoy it...have fun with it and continue the entertainment. Just bear in mind the work flow... 

Enjoy!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ShakeDown said:


> Ok here's the deal. We're reopening this on a condition...anyone who breaks the TOS in this thread from this point forward, gets an immediate 30 day vacation. We realize that penalizing the masses for the actions of a select few isn't exactly "team ogf-ish", however the amount of moderation this thread has caused over its time is record shattering, and that doesn't fly.
> 
> So, enjoy it...have fun with it and continue the entertainment. Just bear in mind the work flow...
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks for reopening


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

streamstalker said:


> And so no one sees the egregious post that I put up which killed the thread? Here is the G rated version as PG13 is unacceptable around here:
> 
> View attachment 223682


reported. I'm offended.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Had to bring it back over:


----------



## Snakecharmer

I hope everyone behaves this time. We've been warned.........


----------



## streamstalker

delete


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 223608


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

I think it was the drain plug, lol


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Daveo76

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I think it was the drain plug, lol


 No doubt!!!


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Daveo76

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 223688
> View attachment 223689


What man what?? I'm innocent!!!!


----------



## streamstalker

[delete


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater




----------



## rrand59

ShakeDown said:


> Ok here's the deal. We're reopening this on a condition...anyone who breaks the TOS in this thread from this point forward, gets an immediate 30 day vacation. We realize that penalizing the masses for the actions of a select few isn't exactly "team ogf-ish", however the amount of moderation this thread has caused over its time is record shattering, and that doesn't fly.
> 
> So, enjoy it...have fun with it and continue the entertainment. Just bear in mind the work flow...
> 
> Enjoy!


Speaking for myself ............We thank you!


----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## bobk

Too funny minnow.


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79475


----------



## Hatchetman

Shad Rap said:


> Of course not.


Somebody else did though....


----------



## zook




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 223756


You forgot the lemon


----------



## acklac7

This Thread needs to be sticked.

One of the Greatest threads ever on OGF. Loving it, and im only on page 10....


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Daveo76

garhtr said:


> View attachment 223786


 AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Skippy

Anyone try to count the number of "LIKES" issued on this whole thread ?????


----------



## KaGee




----------



## fastwater

^^^Love it  ^^^


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## rrand59

I think everyones gunshy


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## bigsplash




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

a good one


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## zook




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## KaGee




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## bassattacker




----------



## fishincontrol




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## monte39




----------



## monte39




----------



## monte39




----------



## monte39




----------



## monte39




----------



## monte39




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## garhtr




----------



## laynhardwood

garhtr said:


> View attachment 224184


That's awesome


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## fastwater




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## EStrong

By the time she finished singing the Dallas Washington game had already started. 

IMO, I don't think she did anything purposely to disrespect the National Anthem. In her mind she felt/feels like a patriot. I've always been a fan of the straightforward, classic rendition of the anthem, whether sung or by instrumental. The only exception is the Jimi Hendrix version. Taking a little liberty with the vocals and style is ok, as long as it's not too overboard. Even though I thought it was a bit long and freestyled, I do believe she sang with all her heart, soul and love for our country. As long as you do it with that intention, I'm ok with the intent even though I might not like the finished version. I will take Aretha's version over Roseanne's any day. That still sticks out as an extremely horrible moment even to this day. Next year they need to bring out Patti Labelle. Everyone in attendance would get one of her sweet potato pies, yuuuummmy.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> I sure don't know but I think it was on purpose


Being in Detroit and the home of Motown was the reason she was asked to sing the national anthem. I grew up listening to Aretha and Motown music, but I gotta say I didn't care for her rendition. Way too long!


----------



## hardwaterfan

_I will take Aretha's version over Roseanne's any day. _

this is the first im hearing about this, but i agree roseannes version was completely disrepsectful and ridiculous. in this country we value freedom of speech but you dont have to kick it in everyones face by purposely being an * , we can respect the freedom but we can also hate/disagree with the result


----------



## hardwaterfan

and the reason is, that your fellow Americans also have freedom of thought and speech....and they have the freedom to kick that crap right back....imo thats what freedom of thought and speech are all about....


----------



## hardwaterfan

I know....


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan

all voices are to be respected.....whether they are in line with our beliefs or not.....we all have the freedom to agree or disagree.....that is what makes this Country great.....any opinion can be respectfully disagreed with.....but their opinion must never be smoted before it leaves their mouth/mind/fingers...

im 45 years old.....ive seen things, about 15 years ago, that hurt really bad......that i really disagreed with....not that i disagreed with the direction, but the direction to never speak or disagree with that direction.....not to dare speak against the direction.....that is not the America that I Know, Love, and Respect....


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Saugeye Tom

WHAT TURKEY SAMMICH?


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Roscoe

I wish they would leave my phone alone!
Roscoe


----------



## wildlife53




----------



## MIGHTY

^^^^ amazing


----------



## 27482




----------



## garhtr




----------



## scallop




----------



## fastwater




----------



## polebender

^^^^^^^^
Down by the Olentangy River!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## KaGee




----------



## KaGee




----------



## KaGee

polebender said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Down by the Olentangy River!


In a Van!


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## fastwater

DUDE, YOU NEED A HOLSTER...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> DUDE, YOU NEED A HOLSTER...
> View attachment 224474


Oh my
.....lmao


----------



## 27482




----------



## 27482

*Oh yeah! How many times I've said this to myself.
*


----------



## 27482

*HARD WATER FISHING IS AROUND THE CORNER . . . CEPT IF YOU LIVE IN A ROUND HOUSE, THAT IS!








*


----------



## fastwater




----------



## KaGee




----------



## Bazzin05




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Evinrude58

My daughter wants to get that camo truck for her just turned 16 son


----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## kayak1979

I just got this photo with my good zoom camera and couldn't resist making a meme out of it! LOL


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## snag




----------



## hardwaterfan

minnowhead/anyone..... im kinda dumb...can you explain that last meme....with 5 likes it must be good but i dont get the joke....


----------



## KaGee

hardwaterfan said:


> minnowhead/anyone..... im kinda dumb...can you explain that last meme....with 5 likes it must be good but i dont get the joke....


Ummm "Christmas Vacation"? Chevy Chase? Cousin Eddie?
Maybe you spend too much time on the ice?


----------



## hardwaterfan

ahhh...lol ty KaGee....


----------



## Minnowhead

KaGee got it. Cousin Eddie emptying RV septic tank in Clarks sewer. "Sh!tters full!"


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Minnowhead said:


> KaGee got it. Cousin Eddie emptying RV septic tank in Clarks sewer. "Sh!tters full!"


Oh...I didn't get it either . hardwater I'm with ya and I love chevie


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## monte39




----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Spike Dog

So the blizzard of 78 was in 1980!?!


----------



## polebender

I remember that blizzard well! My oldest daughter was 4 yrs old and we walked to the neighborhood store. She was bundled up in a snowsuit and the snow was up to her waist! I had to carry her most of the way, but she absolutely loved it! Lol! It was a beautiful sight to see, but one hell of a mess to deal with! And like the snow in the picture, there were drifts as high as some houses! I can't remember a worse winter in all my years.


----------



## laynhardwood

Wasn't that blizzard in January anyways? I think the picture is just a reminder. The drift seen in the photo is just amazing. In 2014, route 60 south of Vermilion had 10-15ft drifts in spots but nothing like the photo.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## hardwaterfan

if anyone doesnt get my posts....look at this video, he is a sweet guy, i hope noone thinks im being racist, he goes off when an intruder comes in and tries to mess with his sister.....


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## Saugeye Tom

hardwaterfan said:


> if anyone doesnt get my posts....look at this video, he is a sweet guy, i hope noone thinks im being racist, he goes off when an intruder comes in and tries to mess with his sister.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224801


Lmao he gonna find that homeboy. they will too .


----------



## fastwater

hardwaterfan said:


> if anyone doesnt get my posts....look at this video, he is a sweet guy, i hope noone thinks im being racist, he goes off when an intruder comes in and tries to mess with his sister.....
> .


Thinkin brother may be a bit envious and wants to trade bedroom with sis.


----------



## hardwaterfan

video:


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Coulda been chicken? Lol


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## KaGee




----------



## KaGee

Back in the day, all the dinner shows in Vegas served Capon... A buddy of mine says while we are waiting to be served "Ever notice the lack of pigeons around Vegas"?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Squab is delicious . ....the one above is a tad raw I think...


----------



## KaGee

Sorry Dave.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Daveo76

KaGee said:


> Sorry Dave.


 No problem man !!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator

Happy little birds at that. 
Bob Ross could work some magic on a canvas.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ruminator said:


> Happy little birds at that.
> Bob Ross could work some magic on a canvas.


Just shows our age....AGAIN...


----------



## snag




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## lovin life




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

am I doin it right?

Uh, this don't really fit after merging threads lol. Oh well. I posted this to the Ice Fishing memes thread


----------



## tkbiker




----------



## Scum_Frog




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## lovin life




----------



## fastwater




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## SMBHooker

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 224956


Absolutely loved this one. lol


----------



## Eatsleepfish

fastwater said:


> View attachment 225058


That's one way to troll for musky...


----------



## Hook N Book

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Uh, this don't really fit after merging threads lol. Oh well. I posted this to the Ice Fishing memes thread


A Meme is a Meme is a Meme. I didn't know one preference for fishing is exclusive to another. The original thread are just Meme's in general.
I'm not sure why you think it doesn't fit. Should we have a Meme thread for every preference of fishing?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Hook N Book said:


> A Meme is a Meme is a Meme. I didn't know one preference for fishing is exclusive to another. The original thread are just Meme's in general.
> I'm not sure why you think it doesn't fit. Should we have a Meme thread for every preference of fishing?


Its just not a very funny meme without any context. Vanilla Ice saying ice ice baby. LOLMLOLAOMAOAAA sooo funny right? Not really.

Now in a thread about ice, it has some comedic value. Very slight, but yeah. No big deal. you don't have to defend the decision. I understand why you did it. It just seemed out of place and not funny which is why I added the disclaimer


----------



## EStrong

View media item 79531


----------



## FOSR




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## snag




----------



## ML1187




----------



## gutthooked




----------



## FOSR




----------



## Shad Rap

gutthooked said:


> View attachment 225223


Looks like that buck took a sword to the gut...


----------



## FOSR

I took this picture in Louisiana


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## SMBHooker

Merry Christmas OGF.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## teamdonk




----------



## Saugeye Tom

teamdonk said:


>


You'll put a eye out


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## bobk

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 225426


 Mom & Dad must be so proud.


----------



## Specwar

blames it on not being able to find a job ......


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I like the hair cut.....


You would look good with it.
Make ya a deal...I'll pay for it if you'll get it and promise to keep it at least 6 mos.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You would look good with it.
> Make ya a deal...I'll pay for it if you'll get it and promise to keep it at least 6 mos.


Lmao hair is to thin


----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76

View attachment 225524
View attachment 225524


----------



## monte39




----------



## monte39




----------



## monte39




----------



## snag




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Ruminator

OOOHH, that hurt! ... Excedrin headache #911!


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## monte39




----------



## KaGee




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## miked913




----------



## rrand59

Good to see Daveo76 back full time


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Daveo76

rrand59 said:


> Good to see Daveo76 back full time


Thanks guys, I've just been fishin a little too much this fall with little success. If you guys like them, I'll find them,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## hardwaterfan

snag - that one was really funny! reminds me of going through my divorce.....yes....the crazy-angry look....


----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## hardwaterfan




----------



## snag




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Minnowhead

YOU WERE WARNED!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## bigsplash




----------



## bigsplash




----------



## garhtr




----------



## snag

This car was on the Cleveland news last week.


----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Mosquito

I'm loving this meme thread lol
Here are 2 to add. If I've duplicated a meme, sorry; I didn't get through all of them, yet...... Carry on


----------



## 27482




----------



## Mosquito




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Mosquito

snag said:


> View attachment 225891


Lol My one cat would definitely do that to my new pup.....


----------



## Daveo76

YOU WERE WARNED!


----------



## snag

My daughters Pom has hit the tree skirt already.


----------



## snag




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## 27482




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## fastwater

Roscoe said:


> Roscoe


Hehehe...Roscoe, you need to share that one on the Browns thread in the sports forum.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Hehehe...Roscoe, you need to share that one on the Browns thread in the sports forum.


Troublemaker


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Roscoe said:


> Roscoe


I hustle sent this to my wife's x .......lol huge browns fan


----------



## snag




----------



## gutthooked




----------



## snag




----------



## Aaron2012

This sums up ohio winters.


----------



## ML1187

Aaron2012 said:


> This sums up ohio winters.


Know how I know you didn't read the last post?


----------



## snag




----------



## Aaron2012

ML1187 said:


> Know how I know you didn't read the last post?


Wow I didn't even realize that I found that on a different forum and thought of this one.


----------



## ML1187

Aaron2012 said:


> Wow I didn't even realize that I found that on a different forum and thought of this one.


It was good enough to posted twice anyhow and sooooo true of OH lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Slatebar




----------



## KaGee




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Slatebar




----------



## snag




----------



## TClark




----------



## snag




----------



## Mosquito

Way to stick up for your girl, boy fish :*


----------



## tomb




----------



## snag




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Slatebar said:


> View attachment 226074


Tactical Assault Jack. Looks scary, doles out cases of PTSD.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

snag said:


> View attachment 226179


This has been posted about 5x now lol. Still funny.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## snag




----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Blue Pike




----------



## Marcher




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Mosquito

However, or whatever, you celebrate, 
enjoy! Also, if you know of someone who may be alone today, please reach out to them; they may not have family nor friends nearby. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## monte39




----------



## snag




----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## KaGee




----------



## snag




----------



## garhtr




----------



## rrand59

garhtr said:


> View attachment 226451


That looks exactly like my beagle (watchdog) only fear is being licked to death


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Slatebar




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## garhtr

Sorry cowboys fans


----------



## Shad Rap

snag said:


> View attachment 226518


That would be interesting to try...would need a pretty wide ski on the front.


----------



## EStrong

garhtr said:


> View attachment 226601
> 
> Sorry cowboys fans


It's only animal abuse because it's a Cowboy's sweater, lol.


----------



## snag




----------



## snag

Yikes almost put a different picture on just now, it would have been thirty days in the clink for sure.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## TClark

Poachers!!


----------



## Hook N Book

TClark said:


> Poachers!!


Those are really close to perfection. I'd love to have a couple of those next to a few slices of pork bellies and biscuits...yummy.


----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## snag




----------



## KaGee




----------



## idontknow316

..........lol


----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## smokingbarrel




----------



## Hook N Book

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 226716


Easier done than said...!


----------



## G3guy




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Mosquito

G3guy said:


> View attachment 226725


Or a guy who's been single for awhile Lol


----------



## ratherbe.....




----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Kenlow1

And on and on this thread goes, I love it! Has to be getting close to a thread record? Keep em coming.


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## garhtr

Kenlow1 said:


> And on and on this thread goes, I love it! Has to be getting close to a thread record? Keep em coming.


 Yea I agree, keep em coming!
I'm gonna look back through this thread if I get time, wonder how many have been double posted ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Yea I agree, keep em coming!
> I'm gonna look back through this thread if I get time, wonder how many have been double posted ?


Quite a few....3..4 times


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Hook N Book

snag said:


> View attachment 226798


Appears to be a mobile Dawg Pound. What's the problem...


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## snag




----------



## Mosquito

Oh course, more fishing too!
May your 2017 be healthy, happy, & blessed!


----------



## snag




----------



## Tall Paul




----------



## snag




----------



## 9Left




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## fastwater

9Left said:


> View attachment 226886


Me thinks the Browns(Clowns) should have been included in that lineup somewhere.


----------



## snag




----------



## Hook N Book

snag said:


> View attachment 226903


Only if you eat out of it or drink from it.


----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## KaGee




----------



## snag




----------



## Mosquito

Love this cool & eerie photo of Lake Erie
Photo credit Dave Sandford


----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## garhtr




----------



## snag




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## snag




----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## snag

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 227164



I had that picture to, but couldn't post it .. it didn't say girls didn't want to go to ogf time out.. lol


----------



## snag




----------



## fastwater




----------



## Daveo76

snag said:


> I had that picture to, but couldn't post it .. it didn't say girls didn't want to go to ogf time out.. lol


 Yeah, I got a timeout for a week for "innappropriate content" for one I never dreamed would be that bad, so beware, watch what you post


----------



## snag




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Mosquito

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 227165


But when you were dating, you probably told her, "warm your feet on me, honey." lol


----------



## capt j-rod

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah, I got a timeout for a week for "innappropriate content" for one I never dreamed would be that bad, so beware, watch what you post


I quit posting because they deleted mine. Not even close to bad. But it is still not my site and it is free of charge. Complimentary funny pic:


----------



## snag




----------



## beaver

capt j-rod said:


> View attachment 227210
> 
> 
> I quit posting because they deleted mine. Not even close to bad. But it is still not my site and it is free of charge. Complimentary funny pic:


Yea the mods here have the sense of humor of a nun.


----------



## Roscoe

Roscoe


----------



## Hook N Book

beaver said:


> Yea the mods here have the sense of humor of a nun.


Actually, I've known Nun's with great senses of humor. I too have a great sense for humor so please don't label me.
Regardless of what one may think is funny to them may be offensive to others or just inappropriate.


----------



## beaver

From some of the posts that I've seen deleted, if someone is offended by them they have no business being on the internet, or living anywhere other than under a rock...


----------



## Roscoe

Why not have a forum for deleted posts for MEME that are knocked off the air. You would have to agree that these MEME's could be offensive and inappropriate to anyone. It's like the X-Rated site on Ebay you have to agree you cannot hold OGF responsible and you have to be at least 18 yrs.old. Whatya think? lol


Roscoe


----------



## KaGee

Gentlemen... (in some cases I use the term loosely) 
I really don't know what to say to those who can't see or understand why their post(s) were deleted. This site has a PG rating. Would you honestly want your children or grandchildren seeing some of the excrement that was posted? That's a rhetorical question... 

The judgement of content posted is not arbitrary... it's all guided by the TOS. 
It's not the moderators, it's the posters. 

EVERYONE was given warning. Some have chose to go their own way, while others have played nice.
SHAKEDOWN gave this thread one last chance, but that's now used up. Thanks to all who played nice.


----------

